# I AM FINALLY COMING OUT OF MY SHELL AND NOT SLOWING DOWN!



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Well to make thins nice and short I think I am able to manage my SA really well, I am not anxious as I use to be, and its a large thanks to my meds PAXIL 10 mgs, and my daily exercise and exposing myself to my anxious situations like buses(anything transit) and I am able to go up to ANYONE now and talk to them and hold a great convo, i am having a great time, I am getting out and I got a job and I am able to go to the clubs and meet people. Any advice I can give to people is just be yourself and have a positive outlook on life and your situation, remember no-one is meant to be alone in the world... by habit we are all social creatures.. REMEMBER THAT, just listen to the song by Daniel Powter- You Had a Bad Day. Anyways I would like to say everyone here to keep ya head up and continue to strive to become a better person :thanks 8)


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

nice man, keep it up. Always great to see posts like this


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Great news! I am happy that you have made progress! Keep up the good work. :banana


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

awesome Dan, glad you made great progress!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Shyguydan! :banana


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow! congrats ^_^ its always nice to hear people with nice news


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

cool :banana


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Good to hear that you are doing so well.


----------



## badabing (Mar 22, 2005)

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 
:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie 

Congratulations!


----------



## paxil (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats! One of the first things I did when I started a good run on success w/SA was to take a short airplane flight 45 min. with my wife to Atlanta & spend the weekend in a hotel. We even went to a Braves game and a Bar.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

You rock!

:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw


----------

